# $100.00 AVERAGE on coyotes!



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I've watched this guy sell a lot of coyotes for over a year, and he _averages_ about $100.00 for them. His coyotes are stretched and dried just like we put them up. Amazing that he does this week after week.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MONSTER-COYOTE-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3efbb9ecd4


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

I had no idea they got that big.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

7000 feet, western coyote and a very big one at that. IMO, ours are very different, but he does have a good marketing scheme.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks like the old trick where you hold the fish closer to the camera to me. The gal is probably further away than the yote. 

Is it legal to sell raw furs to someone that isn't holding a fur buyers license?


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

He's selling a grey fox on there without the legs or feet and it's up to $40! Wow... Is that normal??


----------



## chucky22250 (Feb 2, 2008)

fru minater

i cant say it is illegal to sell the fur to somebody that dont have the license but it would be illegal for the buyer to buy it without the license and i am sure most buyers on ebay have no clue that they need 1 and also it says he ships worldwide,that would be illegal if he dont have the import/export license to ship out of country and this even includes to canada...


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

If you check his feedback you'll see he sells coyotes on a regular basis and gets *4x to 6X* the fur market reported prices. This guy is selling coyotes at prices that would be *NAFA's top* at every sale they have.
More power to him I guess. I just can't figure out why people are bidding so much more than the current fur market value. According to fur market reports even the very heaviest, pale Montana coyotes aren't selling for anything close _to what he averages._


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Fur-minator said:


> Looks like the old trick where you hold the fish closer to the camera to me. The gal is probably further away than the yote.
> QUOTE]
> 
> If you look at the pic of the animal on the tile floor in the Ebay posting this may be as big as it's claimed to be if those are 12" tile squares.


----------



## rc2125 (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow. The fur buyer my friend went to the other day won't even give you a dime for coyotes this season........ giving $7 for unskinned *****, $4 or so for rats.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

There is a sucker born every minute .Bud:lol:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Funny how he says "almost 6" when the kitchen tiles say 5' lol still a bigun.


----------

